# Cuando te da por preocuparte



## Pepes

Te amo cuando eres como un niño entre mis brazos, *cuando te da por  preocuparte* por mí como un padre, cuando veo que el mismo fuego que hay  en mí se esconde en tu interior, cuando siento que en el fondo somos  iguales.

Sarebbe corretto tradurre "quando ti preoccupi per me come un padre"?

Non so come rendere quel 'te da por preocuparte'


----------



## Tomby

Pepes said:


> Te amo cuando eres como un niño entre mis brazos, *cuando te da por preocuparte* por mí como un padre, cuando veo que el mismo fuego que hay en mí se esconde en tu interior, cuando siento que en el fondo somos iguales.
> 
> Sarebbe corretto tradurre "quando ti preoccupi per me come un padre"?
> 
> Non so come rendere quel 'te da por preocuparte'


Non so come rendere quel 'te da por preocuparte'? È come "ossessionare"
Di fatto, "_darle por algo_" significa "mettersi in testa di fare qualcosa".


----------



## 0scar

Tiene que ser "quando ti viene di preoccuparti" o algo parecido.


----------



## Geviert

Mah, direi che in questo senso vuol dire piuttosto _quando ti occupi di me, quando vuoi occuparti di me, _nel senso di impegnarsi, tenere intento, riempire di sé_. _Sicuramente non userei assolutamente il verbo _preoccupare_ (attenzione!).

Oscar: direi _viene *da *preoccuparti_


----------



## infinite sadness

Quando ti disponi a preoccuparti per me come un padre.


----------



## Neuromante

Es como dice Óscar salvo por la preposición, aunque yo también habría dicho "di". El significado, en el caso de que no guste la propuesta, es el que señala Tombatossals, pero en vez de "obsesión" yo diría "capricho".


----------



## Larroja

Per dare un leggerissimo senso di ossessione: "Quando non fai che preoccuparti per me come padre..."


----------



## Geviert

sinceramente non so dove vedete voi ossessione, capriccio e simili. Il senso di quelle temporali consecutive non legittima tale lettura.


----------



## Larroja

Geviert said:


> sinceramente non so dove vedete voi ossessione, capriccio e simili. Il senso di quelle temporali consecutive non legittima tale lettura.



Alcuni evidentemente ci vedono questa sfumatura, ma se non ci fosse, voto per questa:



Geviert said:


> Oscar: direi _viene *da *preoccuparti_


----------



## Neuromante

Geviert said:


> sinceramente non so dove vedete voi ossessione, capriccio e simili. Il senso di quelle temporali consecutive non legittima tale lettura.



Es fácil: Esta construcción "darle a uno por (Algo)" se usa, precisamente, para eso. La única cosa a definir es el grado de obsesión que indica.

La "lectura" está legitimada más que de sobra.


----------



## Geviert

Neuromante said:


> Es fácil: Esta construcción "darle a uno por (Algo)" se usa, precisamente, para eso. La única cosa a definir es el grado de obsesión que indica.
> 
> La "lectura" está legitimada más que de sobra.




Será. Me excluyo de vuestra legitimidad entonces. En castellano "darle a uno por algo" quiere decir simplemente asumir una postura in-mediatamente, tal vez sin razón o sin motivo, correcto, pero de  aquí a entender capricho y hasta obsesión (por favor), considerando  además el sentido de las demás temporales, hay mucho, mucho trecho (salvo, claro, en los  ojos del caprichoso ).

PS. En "los ojos del caprichoso" quiere decir, en quién desea ver capricho simplemente.


----------



## gattinabianca

Neuromante said:


> Es fácil: Esta construcción "darle a uno por (Algo)" se usa, precisamente, para eso. La única cosa a definir es el grado de obsesión que indica.
> 
> La "lectura" está legitimada más que de sobra.



Ciao ragazzi,
secondo me non si tratta di ostinazione o capriccio, ma di amore....
Infatti dice ti amo quando sei tra le mie braccia e quando ti preoccupi per me come un padre (non può amarlo se si sente soffocato o altro....) MI piace quando fai queste cose....
secondo me ha un significato positivo!!!!


----------



## Neuromante

Nadie ha dicho que tenga un significado negativo.

En la frase "Ayer *me dio por* la comida china" no veo donde puede haber un significado negativo, pero si que lo tiene de "capricho" (En este caso en concreto es de capricho, no hay ninguna huella de obsesión)

Eso sí. Esta expresión no tiene nada que ver con el amor. Si se intenta meterlo en la fórmula la traducción quedaría corrompida.


----------



## Geviert

> Ciao ragazzi,
> secondo me non si tratta di ostinazione o capriccio, ma di *amore....*


ecco. Più chiaro di così non si può. E ricordo, per quelli che già lo stanno pensando magari, che non c'entra niente la soggettività del lettore. Infatti la frase è molto concreta e evidente: la principale dice _te amo _(altro che _corrompido _mi estimado)_. _Quien ve capricho en el amor no lo ve en el texto, por lo tanto es ilegítimo (es mi modesto parecer). 

PS. De acuerdo que el capricho en sí no sea ni positivo ni negativo, pero recordemos que ese _cuando te da_ es una de la temporales de la frase, notemos el conjunto para recuperar el sentido. La principal es la guía (_siempre_), no _solo _en sentido lingüistico .


----------



## Neuromante

Muy bonito: Pero se trata de encontrar la traducción de una expresión, no de la frase en la cual se encuentra la expresión. Eso viene después.

La frase es: Cuando te da por preocuparte por mi como un padre. Eso es lo que se está traduciendo, lo que ponga en la frase de al lado o cinco capítulos más tarde no tiene nada más que un interés relativo, muy relativo.


----------



## Larroja

Prima considerazione: un po' di contesto su chi pronuncia questa frase non guasterebbe. Anzi, è fondamentale! 
Magari il contesto ci aiuta a capire perché l'autore invece di "te amo cuando te preocupas por mí" ha scritto "te amo cuando _te da por_ preocuparte por mí". Senza contesto, continueremmo solo a fare congetture.


----------



## Geviert

Larroja said:


> Prima considerazione: un po' di contesto su chi pronuncia questa frase non guasterebbe. Anzi, è fondamentale!
> Magari il contesto ci aiuta a capire perché l'autore invece di "te amo cuando te preocupas por mí" ha scritto "te amo cuando _te da por_ preocuparte por mí". Senza contesto, continueremmo solo a fare congetture.



sono d'accordo, anche se il senso della principale e delle temporali danno un senso alquanto compiuto al tutto. Vedremo il resto. Certamente quella differenza è interessante: "cuando te preocupas" e "cuando te da por", magari vuole fare vedere un _amoroso _capriccio.


----------



## Pepes

Contesto: ragazza spagnola piuttosto giovane, ha una relazione con un ragazzo che la fa spesso soffrire e verso il quale prova sentimenti contrastanti. L'articolo è espressivo, si tratta perlopiù di riflessioni della ragazza. Parte del post è scritta tramite enumerazione di situazioni nelle quali lo odia "Ti odio quando mi guardi, quando ti incontro, quando ridi" ecc.. 

L'altra parte descrive l'altro lato del sentimento "Il problema è che ci sono volte in cui ti amo. Ti amo quando sei come un bimbo tra le mie braccia..." ecc.

Conclude dicendo di essere indecisa sul da farsi: lo lascio? Però mi mancherebbe. Resto con lui? Però mi fa soffrire. Cosa faccio?





Edit: Secondo me va bene l'opzione "Quando ti viene da preoccuparti...". Il ragazzo sembra piuttosto menefreghista, e l'autrice avrebbe potuto usare l'espressione "te da por preocuparte" per indicare che ci sono comunque alcune occasioni nelle quali si preoccupa, anche se sporadiche. Cosa dite?


----------



## Larroja

Allora io opto per sottolineare lo slancio del momento, e rivoto per: quando ti viene da preoccuparti.


----------



## Pepes

Larroja said:


> Allora io opto per sottolineare lo slancio del momento, e rivoto per: quando ti viene da preoccuparti.



Grazie! A te e a tutti gli altri!


----------



## gattinabianca

Pepes said:


> Grazie! A te e a tutti gli altri!



Ma l'espressione quando ti viene di preoccuparti suona male in italiano....


----------



## Pepes

gattinabianca said:


> Ma l'espressione quando ti viene di preoccuparti suona male in italiano....



quando ti viene da preoccuparti, credo sia l'unico modo per esprimere la sporadicità del fatto. 

Nel linguaggio colloquiale è usato spesso, così come la frase di Neuromante "Ayer *me dio por* la comida china" (che potrebbe essere 'ieri mi son dato al cinese'). Dubito sia una costruzione utilizzata in ambito accademico, insomma.. o sbaglio?


----------



## gattinabianca

Pepes said:


> quando ti viene da preoccuparti, credo sia l'unico modo per esprimere la sporadicità del fatto.
> 
> Nel linguaggio colloquiale è usato spesso, così come la frase di Neuromante "Ayer *me dio por* la comida china" (che potrebbe essere 'ieri mi son dato al cinese'). Dubito sia una costruzione utilizzata in ambito accademico, insomma.. o sbaglio?



Allora sarebbe meglio: quando capita/succede/avviene che ti preoccupi per me.... ma viene da preoccuparti non mi suona bene


----------



## Larroja

gattinabianca said:


> Allora sarebbe meglio: quando capita/succede/avviene che ti preoccupi per me.... viene da preoccuparti non mi suona bene



Credo sia questione di gusti, però: a beneficio dei nostri amici spagnoli vorrei sottolineare che è una forma colloquiale, ma anche perfettamente corretta.
Le tue proposte, invece, suonano più formali e artificiose. Poi, Pepes, che ha ben presente il contesto, saprà quale è preferibile.


----------



## Pepes

Penso che se l'autrice avesse voluto dire 'quando capita/succede/avviene che...' avrebbe utilizzato "cuando te ocurre/pasa que..."

Anche perchè odio coloro che traducono innalzando il registro: se uno scrive "¿Qué  coño estás haciendo?" perchè mai dovrei tradurre con "Cosa capperi stai facendo?"

Al di là dei gusti personali, e quando possibile, preferisco lasciare inalterato il registro: il testo non è mio.

Per quanto riguarda l'espressione, si usa "Quando ti viene da pensare che... quando ti viene da dire qualcosa...". Ovvio che un libro di grammatica riporterà invece "Quando ti capita di pensare".


----------



## gattinabianca

Pepes said:


> Penso che se l'autrice avesse voluto dire 'quando capita/succede/avviene che...' avrebbe utilizzato "cuando te ocurre/pasa que..."
> 
> Anche perchè odio coloro che traducono innalzando il registro: se uno scrive "¿Qué  coño estás haciendo?" perchè mai dovrei tradurre con "Cosa capperi stai facendo?"
> 
> Al di là dei gusti personali, e quando possibile, preferisco lasciare inalterato il registro: il testo non è mio.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'espressione, si usa "Quando ti viene da pensare che... quando ti viene da dire qualcosa...". Ovvio che un libro di grammatica riporterà invece "Quando ti capita di pensare".



Ragazzi,
 se si parla di fedeltà di registro è un cosa, ma se si parla tradurre utilizzando la grammatica ed il linguaggio formale è un'altra cosa.

Mi spiego meglio:
Se devi tradurre:
Che   cazzo stai facendo? lo farai tranquillamente se si tratta di un testo informale, colloquiale.
Ma dubito che tu possa tradurlo in questo modo se si tratta di un contesto formale.
Chiaro è che sto facendo un esempio assurdo!!!!!!


----------



## Massimo_m

Larroja said:


> Allora io opto per sottolineare lo slancio del momento, e rivoto per: quando ti viene da preoccuparti.



Anche a me questa sembra senz'altro la traduzione migliore.
Mi sembra che la proposta alternativa "quando capita/succede/avviene" non farebbe cogliere al lettore una sfumatura importante: nel ragionamento della ragazza che parla, l'elemento essenziale è la _volontà capricciosa_ di lui, come ha detto giustamente qualcuno, nel decidere - purtroppo solo occasionalmente e non con continuità - di preoccuparsi di lei e quindi di proteggerla come un padre. 
Certo, a onor del vero si potrebbe discutere se la "volontà capricciosa", a sua volta, sia frutto di decisione o se semplicemente accada; ma per quanto interessa alla ragazza, il punto cruciale è che è sempre lui a sentenziare se starle vicino o allontanarsi.


----------



## honeyheart

Chicos, ¿se podría decir de esta manera?:

"... quando *ti viene voglia di preoccuparti* per me come un padre..."

Tal vez quede medio chocante, pero ¿no serviría para expresar que es algo (como se dijo) que él hace de vez en cuando, cuando "se le da la gana", porque el resto del tiempo, de la chica no le importa mucho/nada?


P.D.: 





Pepes said:


> Conclude dicendo di essere indecisa sul da farsi: lo lascio? Però mi mancherebbe. Resto con lui? Però mi fa soffrire. Cosa faccio?


Lascialo!!! Se lo lasci, ti mancherà *per un tempo*, ma se resti con lui, ti farà soffrire *per sempre*.  Garantito.


----------



## Larroja

honeyheart said:


> "... quando *ti viene voglia di preoccuparti* per me come un padre..."
> ¿no serviría para expresar que es algo (como se dijo) que él hace de vez en cuando[/COLOR], cuando "se le da la gana",



A me non convince, suona un po' complicata rispetto alla soluzione "ti viene da preoccuparti", che dà già quell'idea di occasionalità a cui fai riferimento.



honeyheart said:


> P.D.:
> Lascialo!!! Se lo lasci, ti mancherà *per un* tempo* po'*, ma se resti con lui, ti farà soffrire *per sempre*.  Garantito.


----------



## honeyheart

Gracias, Larroja, por la respuesta y la corrección.


----------

